# Sirius Crosses 600K Milestone



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius said it passed the 600,000 subscriber mark during the Labor Day weekend, and the satellite radio company said it remains on track to achieve 1 million subscribers by the end of the year.

Sirius also said it acquired 64,000 subscribers in August, marking its best month for subscriber acquisitions.

Later this week, Sirius will debut Sirius NFL Sunday Drive, a programming package giving subscribers every NFL game each week. The company also delivers other sports programming, news and information and 65 channels of commercial-free music.

SkyReport - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Street Takes Notice of Sirius Gains

Wall Street took notice of news from Sirius Satellite Radio 
that it crossed the 600,000 subscriber mark during the Labor 
Day holiday, sending the company's stock up more than 9 percent
to $2.54 during trading Tuesday.

Alden Mahabir of Vintage Research said based on recent 
subscriber growth Sirius is on track to end the third quarter 
with more than 649,000 subscribers, possibly topping out at 
651,000. Mahabir's previous third quarter estimate was for 
Sirius to add roughly 148,000 net subscriber additions, ending
the period with 628,000.

Mahabir said September's customer gains should top the 64,000
added in August. "Sirius' recently launched retail distribution
agreements - RadioShack, Wal-Mart, and DISH Network - provide
ample support for further growth, especially as they mature,
adding to our confidence," the analyst said. "Finally, The
Chrysler Corporation has just begun to roll out 2005 model-year
vehicles with factory installed Sirius receivers."

SkyReport - used with permission


----------

